# Whats your user name meaning



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

I was killing time tonight and found a thread from 6-06 on user names and their meanings. The thread states that at the time there were 6,000+ members registered and now there are 17,000+. Thought it would be interesting to update now that OGF has almost tripled the members. 

I got mine from my youngest boy who loves corndogs. Just so happens to be one of my favorite entrees too. I just put a little twist on the dog spelling.


----------



## backyardpond (Apr 18, 2009)

I like the twist you put on the spelling

I guess my username is pretty self explanitory


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

anyof my fishing buddies can explain mine


----------



## DavidH (Apr 1, 2009)

David is my first name and my last name starts with a "H."

I know...I know...loads of creativity there


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

misfit said:


> anyof my fishing buddies can explain mine


LOL, Ive read the stories posted. Many misadventures but all good reads!!

I was a die hard Bass fisher when I joined. Now I'm all about Crappie. I have never see a CrappieBlaster on here, maybe I need to change my name, lol!!


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

when i joined this site tony stewart drove the 20 car. i am
a huge nascar fan. and stewart fan


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

my favorite all time crankbait...the DT-4 Bluegill Rapala, however I have become quite a fan of the Strike King Red Eye Shad.


----------



## Luckey fishin' (Jun 22, 2008)

Mine is a play off were I live, Luckey, Ohio. The local loto salesman likes to advertise "Get Lucky in Luckey".


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

if ya see me....im a bigger fisherman than most..lol


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

I work 3rd shift, and OGF helps me stay awake.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

when the great water gods placed me on the throne of the underwater palace in the great river..........
nah, I love to fish, I study fish, and I wanted a cocky name, worked for me

....I should make a crown out of gar scales and spinner blades


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

'Da Nikster'

From years back I was involved with a group of guys that what ever Hunting trip we went on (over 20yrs. worth) it was common to keep everyone on their toes & keep one step ahead of every one. It became a matter that everyone looked forward to. Practical jokes, bustin'balls, & matters of jest was an action to plan carefully. Got to a point that I was one that seemed to get one step over everyone. Sorta like a JESTER in a Kings court.
Da Nikster took hold & just became a kind of honorable nick-name, & HOLDING.

Nik


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

It may be obvious, but before OGF and before my boat I actually used to ride....not so much anymore, but it's there when I need it.

1996 Harley Davidson Fatboy.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

My fire department and unit number.... from about 11 years ago... no longer with this department.

LTFD - Liberty Township Fire Department
596 - was my unit number


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Last name is Nickle.....you do the math.


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

I was a First Sergeant in the Army which is referred too as the Top Sergeant or The One.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Name of my boat

FSHNERIE


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Well hearttxp Means Heart Transplant ! I had a heart Transplant April 14,1998 11 years ago last week ! 
Please Everyone Become a Organ Donor !! I can awnser any & all questions concerning all the Myths and bad rumors about organ Donation. And yes every Religion supports it !
April is National Organ Donor Awarness Month !


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

On my first couple trips to Canada, I found out I had an uncanny ability to hook small pike or snakes as the locals called them , thence I became the Snakecharmer........


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Just my Initials followed by buckeye at the end not a buckeye fanatic just born and raised here and easy to remember.


----------



## chartermax (Aug 10, 2007)

Name of the boat, and also the LLC.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Well, you get it.


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

I work in television and I like to fish. I believe in keeping it simple, mostly so that I can remember.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

This is easy....Most of my fishing is done on CJ Brown Resevoir. Living 5 minutes from the boat launch is a great perk.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

mines from my truck, 2001 f-350 with powerstrokin over the windshield and it has the 7.3 liter engine


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

My user name was 'Grab Da Net' on COFC, an old fishing club on yahoo. Everybody called me Net so I just shortened it when I joined OGF.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Its our boat........WB means white and blue, Ranger 185 (I think explains itself!)  WB


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

I'm a HS football coach who loves to fish...


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

Wife loves walleye fishing,name is Cathy. Walleye + Cathy = walcat


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

My name started on a diesel truck forum, and i just carry it around to all the forums. I drive a 2002 CREW CAB duraMAX diesel.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Call sign from the military. Has to do with unconventional chemical warfare:S. Nuff said, the rest is classified


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Walcat, I see your name was developed in order of priority, Mine is pretty simple as well Captain = 6pack license, kevin = first name.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

back in my trucking days my handle was "road warrior" after my favorite movie...after going to erie i changed to my screen name...19' boat in heavy seas= wave warrior!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I have many outdoors pursuits. I like to fish for crappie, saugeye, musky, smallmouth bass, walleye and catfish. It also helps that my fav the musky is often referred to as a toothy critter. Lots of different swimming critters. I also like to hunt for deer, turkey, rabbits and pheasants. Lot of different critters. So, I guess you could say I like to git critters. 

Though, as a point of clarification I don't keep bass or musky. I git them and then they go back.


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

I've been addicted to bass fishing since I was about 12 years old. I like to fish for anything, but bass first and foremost. My obsession has not dulled at all after 28 years of addiction! But the amount of time I have to do it has definitely SHRUNK


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

back in the day, i had a 1970 Mach 1 Cobra Jet.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

What I usually have to answer when I'm asked how I did fishing.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

Kennedy is my last name and I raced mx for years with the number 327. I used my screen name on many motocross forums and just decided to use it here.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Mine is the very descriptive name of my first boat.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Well I'm a fishing fool and about to graduate from Bowling Green State University on May 9th.


----------



## HamGuy (Apr 9, 2009)

Mine is in regard to another hobby of mine, amateur radio.


----------



## TritonMark (Apr 5, 2004)

Mine is easy. Own a Triton boat and first name is Mark.


----------



## peerlessfisherman (Jun 2, 2006)

Peerless Metal Products, Name of my company. Peerless II name of my boat...


----------



## Breakaway (Jun 14, 2006)

Mine is also the name of my boat


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

First trip out in my first boat <16' fiberglass> and got my first lesson in Lake Erie going from 1-3's to 4-6's Fast. While docking someone cracked "you were out in those waves, in that boat ?" All I could say was "Ohhhyeahhh".

GR


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Names Tommy, own a Lund, Say it fast, like TommyGun. Cuz I fire walleye into the boat. Ha! Wow I'm a poet too.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Ummmmm, cus i love steelhead fishing..


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

some friends started calling me chopper cause i had a harley and was big into custom choppers. and im 29 years old so there u have it. plus its my name on other forums.


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

peerlessfisherman said:


> Peerless Metal Products, Name of my company. Peerless II name of my boat...


And owner of the hottest spoon for '09 

The Peerless Preditor!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

It's the model of boat that I run. This is the first, and only, forum that I've joined. Wish I'd have thought up something slick when I signed up.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm a guy who like to crappie fish


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

I got mine from the kids. I'd get home from work and they would try to say "Let's go fishing", came out sgofish. Many moons ago.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

You'd have to ask my Grandkids about mine.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmm..

Last name starts with "Z" and I like to fish

Hence "Zfish" plus it's kinda catchy lol


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

One of the longest names on here...
Hate it or love it, all true lol
Erie to the Ohio I try and get a line in

On other forums out of the 20 or so I use OhioFisher because its shorter or OhioOutdoorsman19 I like that a lil better lol


----------



## bigdamram (Apr 15, 2009)

Gotta get to the fish somehow, drive a '98 dodge 2500 quad cab long bed diesel sportin a 5/3 lift on 35's big damn ram.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

tvfisherman said:


> I work in television and I like to fish. I believe in keeping it simple, mostly so that I can remember.


Are you Al Lindner?


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

Last name is Plue and true2 means don't feed me no bullshit!


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

My family ancestory goes back to mafia operations in italy and it was always interesting to me that I came from that. The walleye part is pretty self expalintory!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

when I was young my grandma used to call me joshy and I hated it. So when I grew up everyone called me big joshy.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

My name is josh and I dont have 2 legs!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I have no idea. I remember making it up in 6th grade when AIM first came out. It has stuck ever since.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

because "Hook N Book" was taken

not really, just the name of my boat and the secret lure thats gonna make me rich.


----------



## Whateversbitn (Mar 2, 2008)

When I go fishing, this is what I love to go after. I'm happy as long as I can wet a line.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Mushijobah said:


> I have no idea. I remember making it up in 6th grade when AIM first came out. It has stuck ever since.


Well it is 4:20


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Haha, I was not very creative with mine... I started the Bass Fishing Club at THE Ohio State University. I guess I'll have to change my name after I graduate next year.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Play tuba and had a buzz cut in college. Nickname for there.


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

I own a '67 starcraft. It's older than some of the members here,but not me unfortunately.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

HUGE fan of gummi worms. Commercial went like this: 2 kids in the back of an elevator sharing gummi worms to the disgust of the adults in front. One kid says to the other "Wanna bite a worm?" Hence the Wannabitawerm.

"The Riot" is the name of my Erie boat. The original owners name was Mike Theriot. Kinda neat, huh?


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

The boat i owned when i joined OGF was a Mirrocraft. Names still Mike But i now own a Alumacraft 

Hey Mods Help me out here , Can i change my sign on to Alumacraft Mike


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I hardly ever use live bait anymore thus Fakebait. To cheap to buy it and to lazy to find it. Rubber and hard plastic last a long time.


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

My last name is Ward, and I spent 18 years in a county jail, working of course!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Made it back when GFO had about 100 members  Kept it through the transition


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

When freshman in high school caught an 10 lb channel cat.Well just happened that the sports writer from local paper was walking along river at the time.Asked if he could take my picture and put it in paper.Then all the guys started to call me Catfish.Now I'm older so added Mr. plus its also my favorite species.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> I have no idea. I remember making it up in 6th grade when AIM first came out. It has stuck ever since.


It's just some made up moniker? Here I thought it was some character out of a science fiction story like Harry Potter or something?


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

I drive a certain brown truck for a living.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I picked this screename out when I was 13 signing up for AOL. I wanted to be a bass pro. I just use it everywhere now to keep it simple.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

I've been fishing with my 97 year old Grandfather since I was able to walk, and still do. Everytime he caught a fish he would say Got One. When I was about 10 years old or so I told him I would name my boat after him when I Got One!!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

got one thats awsome some good memories there.

mines easy i love fishin and i'm an enginering tech at a small factory in marysville


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Was suppose to be Fishslime. What my kids called me because i always have fishslime on me!! Let my son type in name and he hit enter before i got to check it,walla!! Fishslim!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Well it is 4:20


Haha oh boy. I had to quit knowing the meaning of that a few years back



crittergitter said:


> It's just some made up moniker? Here I thought it was some character out of a science fiction story like Harry Potter or something?


Well, it may have been. But as NSOF mentioned, the years have caused me to become forgetful:Banane35:


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

I had a 1968 Quachita aluminum boat and Teeney trailer that both looked their ages. Hand painted boat and rusty trailer. I had it at the campground we camped at and parked it on my buddy's lot cuz they weren't there at the time. His wife stopped in to visit her parents and saw the boat on their lot and yelled out her car window "Get that rusty tuna can off my lot!". The rest is Tuna Can history.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

my phone rings, i answer. buddy asked," whatcha doin?" i say,"fishin." buddy replies,"your alwayzfishin!!" why yes i am!!!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Had a bbs or a lot of years before the internet got big. I was sysop and first on the bbs.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I love to Crappie Fish...Love the looks of a nice Crappie ...Would have all the big ones mounted but where do you put them all...If I go out targeting other fish sometime through out the day I will get a Crappie rod out and wallah...I'm Crappie fishing...To me no prettier fish in the water...Therefore I am the CRAPPIE LOVER........JIM.......:F.......:G.......


----------



## stratosboats (Jun 5, 2007)

Mine is just because I have a stratos fishing boat


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I'd like to say that mine stands for Big Fishing Guy but many know that is not quite accurate.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

First name is Tom, last name begins w/ a B. Should have used some capital letters in it to avoid the misreading


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Started as a nickname I was given when I worked construction. My family caught hold of it and have been calling me that ever since. It has now grown to where my little brother is reffered to as littlin, and my dad as oldun.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

While I love to fish and do quite a bit, (not this year due to shoulder surgery) my #one hobby is shooting and hunting my scope of choice is leupold hinse leupy.


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

I love fishing for bass up in the "junk" . And I couldn't think of anything when I signed up for the sight.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I expained this years ago the last time someone started a thread like this.


I'm homeless and jobless, My parents used to beat me growing up, My five sisters used to tease me. All the kids used to laugh at me and call me names......need I go on? 
So I fish.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Dave, last name starts with o, graduated H.S.in 1976 Daveo76


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

I love to fish and collect old pocket knives.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Went to college at John Carroll University, hence the jcu, and as much as I hate to admit it, I was into wrestling when I was younger, so when trying to think of a yahoo name for fantasy sports, wrestling was on, and at that time Stone Cold Steve Austin was the big name - hence stunner. I've used the name for 11 or 12 years and it's just kind of stuck. Easy to remember if all my logins are the same or similar.

FYI - definitely NOT into wrestling at the ripe old age of 29, so don't get the wrong idea.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

FYI - definitely NOT into wrestling at the ripe old age of 29, so don't get the wrong idea.[/QUOTE]

And thats the bottom line cuz jc said so! LOL!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

BigDaddy300 said:


> And thats the bottom line cuz jc said so! LOL!


Now that's funny. I'm not real proud of the way the name came about, but once you've got an easy one, hanging on to it just happens.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Last name is McCloud so that is where the Mac comes from. I think I first used MadMac as a pilot call sign on some old fighter pilot computer games.


----------



## astro96 (Mar 23, 2009)

Have a 1996 Astro 1850 DC that is still in very, very, good condition and she is my baby, one of the last few made.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Well I'm a new member!!! and am enjoying the forum!!! I am a union ironworker from local 172.....hence.... ironman172...


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I am old but still must work, so I only get a chance to get out on Weekends.
But I will do battle with the best of the weekend bunch.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

Back when I was just getting to know the computer, found this site and asked wifey to show me how to register, said that I need a username, I told her to come up with one, love to perch fish, BO, abbreviation from my last name, there it is.


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

My name is Creek and I like to walk in chris'.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I tend to be a "details" kind of a guy and have loved studying for over 30 years topics like: creation/ evolution, evidences for life after death, Noah's Ark, Nostradomus-type topics, the meaning of life, etc. and ruminating on them.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

My name and birth year.


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Mine is an homage to the most secretive, vicious, and one of the biggest fish in our waters - the flathead catfish. It is the top predator usually in its lake or river, so Predator along with my birthday (February 25th) just had a nice ring to it.


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

My middle name is Stew and I'm a polymer chemist


----------



## YR bender (Dec 8, 2006)

I used this on another site. It is a play on words when I ice fish I use a "wire" and I like to see it "bend".


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

First letter of my first name and first three letters of my last name. I don't have a clue why I chose it!


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Every name that I came up with at the time was taken, so I took my screen name from my favorite baseball team of all time, the 1984 World Champion Detroit Tigers!


----------



## toomuchwork (Jan 21, 2009)

Was going to sign up about a year ago but was working too much and didn't get around to it so when I finally did and needed a username and that one came to mind even though I was layed off at the time and actually had too much time - go figure


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Means I hunt a specific region in Ohio


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm still waiting for *seethe303* to weigh in. I always wondered about him...lol


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

a Roland 303 was a synth/sequencer from the 80's that got real popular when techno hit...im guessin he's into spinnin or techno?

Shakedown...worked in a prison, and big Grateful Dead fan.


----------



## rbrtalbright (Aug 1, 2008)

first name without the vowels and last name


----------



## glacier_dropsy (Mar 28, 2007)

I was a big fan of Northen Exposure, and I work in health care. Not sure if that makes any sense, but that's why I picked it.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

My love for float tube fishing...Surpassed only by my crappy old knees which KILLED me after a day of tubing. Now I bank fish, wade, & also have an inflatable pontoon with oars.
Mike


----------



## huntinmedic18 (May 18, 2008)

I'm a paramedic/firefighter and my old unit number on my department was Medic 18. I love to hunt and fish, hence huntinmedic18.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

I have a rifle .300 Weatherby Magnum (German made) that was my grandfathers, passed to my father, and now to me. It is a tribute to the memories I have of spending time with them and my brother hunting.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

I joined this site because my 11yr old has a serious passion for fishing and I want to do everything I can to expand his/our knowledge of the sport.


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

Name and birth year anything else would confuse me


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

First name Corey + Middle name Donald = Cordon been called it for years.....


----------



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

my handle from the c.b. radio days.......god i am so old........


----------

